# Anterior placenta but heartbeat heard loud and strong



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jan and Emilycaitlin

Just a quick question please.  On Tuesday I was told by the sonographer that my placenta was at the front.  HOwever, I've been to my midwife this morning and she heard the heartbeat loud and strong as soon as she put the doppler on my belly. She didn't even need to move around to find it.  She said its strange because if my placenta was at the front it normally makes the heartbeat harder to find.

Last night I'm positive I had flutters on my right hand side.

So just wanted your opinion really on having a front placenta but the heartbeat being instantly found and flutters felt (I think).  Does that mean the placenta has moved? 

Thanks guys

Yx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The placanta doesn't move quickly.  It's attatched to the wall of your uterus, and grows upwars as your uterus grows, so it will always be at the front of your uterus.

Just sometimes, you manage to find a bit of uterus that's just at the side of a lobe of placenta, and you can hear the heartbeat easier than you would expect, so I would think that's probably what's happened.

Alll the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks emilycaitlin.  The heartbeat today was literally just to one side of my belly button lower down.  I know my placenta is attached to the front but could it be to one side on the front and thats why the heartbeat was found instantly.

As I say I also felt flutters last night to one side - is this possible at 16+ weeks with an anterior placenta as I thought it being anterior meant I would feel movements later on rather than early?  With the movements to one side is it just pooh bear moving to one side of the placenta or could it be my placenta is to one side on the front even    Will I ever feel them in the middle?

Thanks so much I really appreciate you taking the time to respond

Yx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

An anterior palcenta doesn't mean that you won't feel movements, it'sjust that sometimes you are less likely to feel them if all the limbs are at the front of your tummy at the time in which it moves.  As your baby turns and faces different directions, you will feel movements then more clearly.  As you get bigger you won't have any choice about feeling movements in the middle, whether your placenta is there or not!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Emilycaitlin. 

I guess what I've been feeling to one side is my ickle pooh bear.

Thanks very much again

Yx


----------

